# Should I Cover The Cube?



## velvetfoot (Jul 19, 2013)

I got some plastic to top cover.  I know it will take longer to dry, with the dimensions and that doesn't matter, but am I helping or hurting with top covering.  It's going to rain later, and I was going to go out there now, in the heat.


----------



## oldspark (Jul 19, 2013)

With out a doubt, wood stacket that way will get water in the middle and take forever to dry and it might rot, think your laundry in a pile vs hung on the line. I am sure you know this but that is a real poor way to stack fire wood unless its dry.


----------



## USMC80 (Jul 19, 2013)

is that wood for this year?


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 19, 2013)

years away.  wondering if top cover will do it any good.  I can see keeping rain seeping down in the middle, while the wood is losing moisture gradually out the sides in the drying process.


----------



## oldspark (Jul 19, 2013)

The wood in the middle will have both moisture from the wood and any rain that falls on it, not good at all.


----------



## Defiant (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice looking pile, I would top cover, it will help keep the moisture out of the middle. It is going to be hard for air movement, especially the bottom layer which looks like it is stacked directly on the ground. I used pallets.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 19, 2013)

Top cover that wood and it will be fine in a couple of years.  But you do have it stacked really tight, so it's gonna take longer than double or single rows...


----------



## smokinj (Jul 19, 2013)

I would leave it just like that. Maybe a family photo?


----------



## oldspark (Jul 19, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Top cover that wood and it will be fine in a couple of years. But you do have it stacked really tight, so it's gonna take longer than double or single rows...


 That's kind of an understatement dont you think, in a few years he might have rot in the middle even if he top covers it.


----------



## iskiatomic (Jul 19, 2013)

From my personal experience, I would never go 10 rows deep. You will lose the center to rot. Stacks OFF the ground, do not stack tight, top cover only.


KC


----------



## Michael Golden (Jul 19, 2013)

I like the looks of that!


----------



## ScotO (Jul 19, 2013)

oldspark said:


> That's kind of an understatement dont you think, in a few years he might have rot in the middle even if he top covers it.


that's kinda funny,  Sparky.......I've been doing it that way for YEARS and never had a single bit of rot.....as long as you only top cover it, and give it a few years to season, it ain't gonna rot.

HOWEVER, I noticed I the picture that he doesn't have the wood off of the ground (with skids or timbers), now THAT could lead to rotting.  Air needs to be able to get under that stack.......direct ground contact is a no-no......


----------



## maple1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Dang, that's an impressive pile of wood.

With the trees that close, & the pile stacked like that, it will be a loooong time drying towards the middle, and as said, might even not dry in the middle & rot & deteriorate. Rain water runs down into the middle of a pile like that from the top a lot easier than the wind will drive it out. A ton of work, but I'd even maybe consider re-piling it. Or some of it. Somehow.

Top cover good when it's raining, not so much when it's not - that likely doesn't help much.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 19, 2013)

I would not worry at all about rot. We've stacked right on the ground many times with no problem. However, we also do not need the wood within a year or two. Still, it is best to stack off the ground in most instances to allow air under the wood. It does help.

I would definitely top cover it living where you do. One thing you do need to do though is to make sure you have a hump in the middle so that rain can run off. It appears as if there may be some low spots and that is what you do not want. So just take some splits from the ends of the stacks and put them in the center and all should be well.


----------



## oldspark (Jul 19, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> that's kinda funny, Sparky.......I've been doing it that way for YEARS and never had a single bit of rot.....as long as you only top cover it, and give it a few years to season, it ain't gonna rot.
> 
> HOWEVER, I noticed I the picture that he doesn't have the wood off of the ground (with skids or timbers), now THAT could lead to rotting. Air needs to be able to get under that stack.......direct ground contact is a no-no......


 So you stack 10 rows tight and it dries in the middle in 3 years with no problems, just cant see where the moisture is gonna go.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 19, 2013)

oldspark said:


> So you stack 10 rows tight and it dries in the middle in 3 years with no problems, just cant see where the moisture is gonna go.


Mine is 8 rows wide (12'), 5' high and 62' long.......top covered on its third year, and is bone dry when its time to burn it.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 19, 2013)

oldspark said:


> So you stack 10 rows tight and it dries in the middle in 3 years with no problems, just cant see where the moisture is gonna go.


 



Methinks you are well aware of how we stack most of our wood. And yes, some have asked about those middle rows. You asked where the moisture is gonna go. It goes the same place as the rest of the moisture. When we stack, we usually stack up to 54", which used to be 4 1/2' high. Most times by fall (unless it is oak) those stacks will be down to 48", or 4' in height. The funny part of this is that the middle rows shrink at the very same rate as the outside rows. We have never noticed the center rows being higher than the outside rows so they much dry about at the same rate.


----------



## maple1 (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't think that big pile will dry in the middle with half of it, or one side at least, back in under & against the trees like that. It looks like there would be no air movement at all through there. I know there will be moisture in the middle in a couple of years - rot maybe as well. There is a big difference in the stacks in Dennis's pic and the ones in Defiants, and the original one. I have had some wood piled deep up against the side of a barn for a couple of years and it was wet in the middle - it was uncovered though.


----------



## oldspark (Jul 19, 2013)

Goes against any logic about moisture whether its firewood, lumber or laundry, but I now truly understand why you guys want to dry wood for 3 years, makes sense of the fact that BWS can tell the difference between 2 and 3 year old dead ash.


----------



## paul bunion (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm going to hazard a guess that site drainage and soil conditions have a bit of a factor in this also.   Things are probably going to be a bit different with wood stacked directly on poorly drained clay vs. high and dry sandy soil.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jul 19, 2013)

Wouldn't putting a 1 foot row in between every three stacks help with circulation?


----------



## Defiant (Jul 19, 2013)

Paulywalnut said:


> Wouldn't putting a 1 foot row in between every three stacks help with circulation?


It definitely would, you gonna volunteer to help?


----------



## cptoneleg (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice pile of wood there Foot


----------



## cptoneleg (Jul 19, 2013)

oldspark said:


> So you stack 10 rows tight and it dries in the middle in 3 years with no problems, just cant see where the moisture is gonna go.


 

When you got that much wood who cares it will dry


----------



## Hogwildz (Jul 19, 2013)

Personally, I would spread the stacks out to let air between, and move out from under the trees.


----------



## Defiant (Jul 19, 2013)

Hogwildz said:


> Personally, I would spread the stacks out to let air between, and move out from under the trees.


Another volunteer


----------



## red oak (Jul 19, 2013)

I've stacked pretty much like that - rows close together, 10 deep, right on the ground, uncovered.  Never had any problem with rot at all.  Wood that was in the middle burned pretty good but not as good as wood on the top and edges.  I have only left it sit two years though.


----------



## Defiant (Jul 19, 2013)

red oak said:


> I've stacked pretty much like that - rows close together, 10 deep, right on the ground, uncovered. Never had any problem with rot at all. Wood that was in the middle burned pretty good but not as good as wood on the top and edges. I have only left it sit two years though.


As you start picking wood, the middle starts to get smaller


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jul 19, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> I got some plastic to top cover.  I know it will take longer to dry, with the dimensions and that doesn't matter, but am I helping or hurting with top covering.  It's going to rain later, and I was going to go out there now, in the heat.


There is an older gentleman out here who stacks that way and uses PVC drilled full of holes in his pile. He puts in about 15 in a stack like that and claims it dries out really well like that. He's been at it for 62 years. The PVC used to be steel pipes a long time ago he says.

Pete


----------



## ScotO (Jul 19, 2013)

I have given thought to stand up skids in the stacks.....every two rows, stand skids and make two more rows, stand skids and make two more rows.....
That would also help in the air movement.  But I honestly don't have a problem getting it seasoned.....I'd be willing to say most of the wood that I C/S/S'd last year (which is stacked 8 rows deep) would be ready to burn right now.....it's been top covered since last August.  The air movement under the stack and the top covering aid greatly in seasoning, especially when you have a 'cube' of wood.  Unfortunately, I HAVE to cube my stacks....I simply don't have the room to stack all my wood any other way, due to lack of space here.  Not to mention, I kinda like the look of the locomotive-sized woodstack in my backyard!


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 20, 2013)

Well, I covered it this afternoon.  Man, it was hot today.  I went down about 6" on the front and back and maybe a couple feet on the ends because of the slopes.
Put a bunch of splits on top and tried stapling as well on the edges.  
(Note to self:  be a little more careful with pointy pieces of wood.)

When I started stacking, I had no idea how many rows it would take, which is which I initially started sloping the left end, vs. cross stacking.  It just worked out that I didn't have to add any on the ends.
I have other stacks, 3 and 4 deep, some not covered), that on days like today, look nice and gray and shrunken (Note to self:  tune up the stacks with a tamper so they don't fall like one of their bretheren (the real tall one) did.)

Next time, I might try splitting a bunch of skinny pieces and using them to lay down on the ground.  I just can't take messing with all those pallets, and the local hardware store where I used to get them burns them in an OWB now.

I trimmed off all the low overhanging branches today as well.  It was kinda fun standing on the pile, sans cover of course.  It should get more sun now.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jul 20, 2013)

Defiant said:


> It definitely would, you gonna volunteer to help?


Ha, maybe next time. I think velvetfoot can remove every fourth row no problem.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jul 20, 2013)

Defiant said:


> It definitely would, you gonna volunteer to help?


Ha Ha, Maybe next time.. I think velvetfoot should be able to take out every fourth row.. No problem


----------



## oldspark (Jul 20, 2013)

cptoneleg said:


> When you got that much wood who cares it will dry


 There have been people who have had their wood rot, not sure how 10 rows of wood packed tight is not going to have moisture in the middle for quite some time wihich can lead to rot. People on here sing the praises of air flow and then promply block it.


----------



## oldspark (Jul 20, 2013)

cptoneleg said:


> When you got that much wood who cares it will dry


Well I have that much wood and I still stack in single rows all this talk of top cover(single rows really dont need it),and taking 3 years to dry some woods is skewed due to the stacking procedures, its not the best advice for people who are new to woodburning or the ones who dont have the space for 3 years of wood.


----------



## Mikel Ward (Jul 20, 2013)

Get some pallets
carefully remove the 2 center stacks and place on pallets
Be careful the remaining inside stacks might be unstable
then top cover


----------



## Mitch Newton (Jul 20, 2013)

With splits that small you should be ok in 2 yr.


----------



## red oak (Jul 20, 2013)

oldspark said:


> Well I have that much wood and I still stack in single rows all this talk of top cover(single rows really dont need it),and taking 3 years to dry some woods is skewed due to the stacking procedures, its not the best advice for people who are new to woodburning or the ones who dont have the space for 3 years of wood.


 
Yes if you only have the space for one year's worth of wood single rows are the way to go.  I'm sure it dries significantly faster that way, and getting it off the ground helps a lot too.  If you stack like myself or the OP you just need to be prepared for the wood to take several years to dry.


----------



## oldspark (Jul 20, 2013)

My point was I DO have that much wood and still stack in single rows red oak, your post reads like I dont have the room, I have read numerous articles about drying wood for fire wood and and lumber and air flow is key.


----------



## red oak (Jul 20, 2013)

oldspark said:


> My point was I DO have that much wood and still stack in single rows red oak, your post reads like I dont have the room, I have read numerous articles about drying wood for fire wood and and lumber and air flow is key.


 
No argument here about the air flow.  I wasn't trying to comment on the wood that you have.  I was simply saying that if you have to season it quick single rows are the way to go.  If you have time you can afford to put the rows closer together.  It will season that way but slower of course.


----------



## oldspark (Jul 20, 2013)

Like I said in some cases I would be worried about rot, do not have the details on what they did but I know it happens, plus I have been told I was full of crap for saying I did not have bugs in my wood, well I dont, cant help but think part of it is due to the single rows and air flow.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 20, 2013)

Strange that at times I've stacked over 20 rows together and have never experienced rot in the wood stacks.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 20, 2013)

oldspark said:


> Well I have that much wood and I still stack in single rows *all this talk of top cover*(single rows really dont need it),and taking 3 years to dry some woods is skewed due to the stacking procedures, its not the best advice for people who are new to woodburning or the ones who dont have the space for 3 years of wood.


Top covering is relative to your climate....I can tell you if I hadn't top-covered my wood (single rows, double rows, or 10 rows deep) I'd have been screwed the past couple of seasons...

Top covering it also keeps the constant dampness from the rain getting into the bark and that dampness in the bark is a hotbed for bugs......very few bugs in my stacks, because it stays dry.

Ever look into how a lumber kiln works? They keep it very high humidity, but add lots of heat to the kiln, to help "dry" the wood. What they are essentially doing is only "cooking" the moisture out of the wood, but the outside of the wood stays moist (to keep it from splitting). The black rubber roofing covering on my stacks must help drive the temperature up in there, because I don't even have mice or chippies living in the woodstack.......So again, air movement is good, but so is heat and top covering......


----------



## rdust (Jul 20, 2013)

oldspark said:


> Goes against any logic about moisture whether its firewood, lumber or laundry, but I now truly understand why you guys want to dry wood for 3 years, makes sense of the fact that BWS can tell the difference between 2 and 3 year old dead ash.


 
I agree, every time I see stacks like this I wonder how the center can be dry even after three years.  I once stacked 5 rows deep and after 3 years the wood in the center rows was no drier than the day I stacked it.  Most of my rows now are singles, I have some in doubles but I try to give them extra time.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jul 20, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> I got some plastic to top cover.  I know it will take longer to dry, with the dimensions and that doesn't matter, but am I helping or hurting with top covering.  It's going to rain later, and I was going to go out there now, in the heat.


As a rookie, viewing this photo made me cringe, it is the complete opposite of what all you great guys are trying to teach me...I seem to be moving wood all the time, I would suggest moving some rows out, at least


----------



## bogydave (Jul 21, 2013)

Not gonna dry real fast the way you have it stacked
But it sure looks good!  

If you don't need it for a few years & can keep the rain off with a top cover you
should be fine. 
Stuff on the bottom is gonna rot & have insects, but just the bottom layer or 2.

Real nice uniform size splits on the ends.


----------



## chvymn99 (Jul 21, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> View attachment 106663


 
Beautiful Picture there.  How much wood is there?


----------



## splions (Jul 21, 2013)

I stack all my wood on two pallets and leave plenty of room around it for air to ciculate


----------



## ScotO (Jul 21, 2013)

chvymn99 said:


> Beautiful Picture there. How much wood is there?


around 27 FULL cord.....give or take! I'm around 4 years ahead.


----------



## oldspark (Jul 21, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Strange that at times I've stacked over 20 rows together and have never experienced rot in the wood stacks.


 Very!


----------



## ScotO (Jul 21, 2013)

oldspark said:


> Very!


Again, proof that top-covering the stacks works with great success!!


----------



## oldspark (Jul 21, 2013)

Well scotty, the moisture coming out of the middle of the stack is even MORE restricted by the top covering, you did see some of the posts by people that stated stacking tight did not work for them that well. I dont think its a good idea to tell people how long it takes to dry your wood when you stack it in that manner, just dont take as long when you stack single rows and how you get away from some rot is beyond me.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 21, 2013)

oldspark said:


> Well scotty, the moisture coming out of the middle of the stack is even MORE restricted by the top covering, you did see some of the posts by people that stated stacking tight did not work for them that well. I dont think its a good idea to tell people how long it takes to dry your wood when you stack it in that manner, just dont take as long when you stack single rows and how you get away from some rot is beyond me.


When you are limited on space, Sparky, you gotta do what you gotta do.  Does wood stacked in single rows season faster?  I'm sure it does.  Does top covering help in making a cube of wood faster?  I'm sure it does.  The OP in this thread asked if his stack of wood will season the way it was stacked.  We who stack in big blocks simply are stating that if he has a couple of years, and if he top-covers his wood, that yes it absolutely WILL season.....not in 6 months or even a year, but it WILL season that way.  How is that deceiving anyone?  We answered the original question. 

The moisture will make it out of that stack from the sides and bottom.....top covering keeps the additional rain and snow moisture from ever getting into the wood.  And on yet another note, when I top cover the wood, I don't get mold in the stacks either.....


----------



## oldspark (Jul 21, 2013)

Have you been reading the posts on here scotty for the last few years about drying wood? And there is a chance of rot with a wood pile like that, and are you reading the number of posts who stated they had problems with wood stacked that way? Best advice more air circulation.
Why do you think there is a fair amout of people claim wood rots, I am guessing in part to poor stacking practices.


----------



## oldspark (Jul 21, 2013)

Scotty, is that your wood pile cross stacked, you are aware that is gonna be better then how the OP has his stacked.


----------



## oldspark (Jul 21, 2013)

"Ever look into how a lumber kiln works? The keep it very high humidity, but add lots of heat to the kiln, to help "dry" the wood. What they are essentially doing is only "cooking" the moisture out of the wood, but the outside of the wood stays moist (to keep it from splitting)."
Yes I have and the humidity (like you said) is just for the quality of the wood and even they say drying is much faster with low humidity and high air flow. Kilns can have some big fans for air movement and they drop the humidity as the moisture in the wood starts so come down.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 21, 2013)

oldspark said:


> Scotty, is that your wood pile cross stacked, you are aware that is goona be better then how the OP has his stacked.


Sparky, its only cross stacked on the ends and periodically every 8-10' or so......most of my stack is stacked just as the OP's.  The cross-stacking adds stability to the ends and throughout the stack.


----------



## Auzzie Gumtree (Jul 21, 2013)

i too have to stack in the 'cube'. I have just started burning 24/7 this year. I am 2 months in with mixed results depending on wood species.

My cube is 25 rows long x 4 pallets wide. Here's some pics. i think there is a bit of mould in there - not sure if that's the cubes fault or if it was on the wood when i stacked it. 

The wood i am using now has been stacked since March 2012 - so just over 12 months. some will burn very hot and long - others i had a problem with but i think it was rotten when i stacked it and it never recovered. i was going to try and stack enough for a full year in single file but it never happened and the pile keeps getting bigger. Overall though i have managed to keep the house very warm 24/7 with zero creosote build up which at the end of the day is what we are trying to achieve. 

the 3rd picture is how much i have used so far this year 4 rows of 4 pallets. I have started to top cover a couple of weeks worth just so its not wet when i have to restock the stack near the front door. i just drive down fill up the Ute and restack right out side the front door - it works for me. i made the rack out of an old bed i was throwing out.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 21, 2013)

oldspark said:


> Have you been reading the posts on here scotty for the last few years about drying wood? And there is a chance of rot with a wood pile like that, *and are you reading the number of posts who stated they had problems with wood stacked that way?* Best advice more air circulation.
> *Why do you think there is a fair amout of people claim wood rots, I am guessing in part to poor stacking practices*.


How many of those who've had problems had the wood top-covered?  I'm betting that they didn't have it properly top-covered.  That is the big factor in a large stack of wood.....top-covering it.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jul 21, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> How many of those who've had problems had the wood top-covered?  I'm betting that they didn't have it properly top-covered.  That is the big factor in a large stack of wood.....top-covering it.


I do make some big stacks and leave them open until the end of fall then top cover those I won't use for the winter. The stacks or piles that get used get covered in full with a 2*4 to help keep the tarp straight and on for the winter. Leaving it exposed as much as possible is the best thing you can do. 

Pete


----------



## ScotO (Jul 21, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> I do make some big stacks and leave them open until the end of fall then top cover those I won't use for the winter. The stacks or piles that get used get covered in full with a 2*4 to help keep the tarp straight and on for the winter. Leaving it exposed as much as possible is the best thing you can do.
> 
> Pete


Yes Pete, that's pretty much what I do. The first two years of being C/S/S, the wood gets no top cover......in the summer of the third year (before the wood is to be burned), I top-cover only the 3 year wood. However, I will probably top-cover all of it come late August......next year, it will all be put in my woodshed.


----------



## Trilifter7 (Jul 21, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> How many of those who've had problems had the wood top-covered?  I'm betting that they didn't have it properly top-covered.  That is the big factor in a large stack of wood.....top-covering it.



And not to forget climate too. If you get high amounts of rain annually like the east coast, west coast and parts of the Midwest then top covering would def help as well. Those in wetter climates that didnt top cover cubes are probably the same ones with "rotten" wood. Areas with less rain and avg drier climates can get away with leaving it uncovered. Like Scotty said, I would top cover if your going with a cube. If you're far enough ahead like Scotty is it won't matter if it takes an extra year or two to dry... Your not going to be burning it for 4 years anyway!!


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 22, 2013)

I guess I'll find out a few years from now.  Hopefully it works out.
I have a four row wide pile that gets good sun and is not covered and it looks real dry.
I had another pallet wide pile that was covered that just I put in the garage for the winter that had some wetness to it;  I think it might be because I hadn't tended to the cover for a long long time (ignored it)....I think it gathered and  funneled water down in several places.
So, if you go for long term top cover, you have to maintain the cover.
I'm leaning towards not covering if in sun.  But this cube thing new to me, and I hope to keep the rain out of the middle.
Of course, there WILL be shrinkage, so who knows if the thing will hold together, cover and all, for 3 years.


----------



## maple1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> How many of those who've had problems had the wood top-covered? I'm betting that they didn't have it properly top-covered. That is the big factor in a large stack of wood.....top-covering it.


 
Agree completely.

However, if the large stack is sitting directly on the ground, and up against/under trees, it will not get the air movement that is needed to get the moisture out of the middle. And there is no way the bottom layer will dry out - it will just gradually decompose into the ground.


----------



## oldspark (Jul 22, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> I guess I'll find out a few years from now. Hopefully it works out.
> I have a four row wide pile that gets good sun and is not covered and it looks real dry.
> I had another pallet wide pile that was covered that just I put in the garage for the winter that had some wetness to it; I think it might be because I hadn't tended to the cover for a long long time (ignored it)....I think it gathered and funneled water down in several places.
> So, if you go for long term top cover, you have to maintain the cover.
> ...


 Well you can stack your wood any way you want to but you will not find any article any where that recomends stacking wood in that manner and in over 30 years of wood burning I have never had a problem with sizzling wood and have always stacked in single rows and in some cases burnt the wood that has cured over one long summer. I have been told (on this forum) I can not dry wood that quick but many factors to consider, not sure how many can make claims on how long it takes to dry wood and they dont stack in the best way possible.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 22, 2013)

maple1 said:


> Agree completely.
> 
> However, if the large stack is sitting directly on the ground, and up against/under trees, it will not get the air movement that is needed to get the moisture out of the middle. And there is no way the bottom layer will dry out - it will just gradually decompose into the ground.


I agree with you, the direct ground contact isn't good (I mentioned that in one of my earlier posts on this thread).  That is the hinge factor for me.

So, velvetfoot, if you are reading this I would consider (yeah, its gonna be quite a job) getting that wood up off the ground somehow.  If not, your bottom wood is gonna be sacrificed, and in a pile like that, that's a lotta wood you're gonna lose.


----------



## oldspark (Jul 22, 2013)

I see we are beating a dead horse.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/how-many-years-to-dry-when-stacked-in-wood-cube.110340/


----------



## ScotO (Jul 22, 2013)

oldspark said:


> I see we are beating a dead horse.
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/how-many-years-to-dry-when-stacked-in-wood-cube.110340/


Are you just now figuring that out?? 
Bottom line is, wood stacked led in single rows will season faster, but when you got to maximize your space sometimes you gotta cube it.  And when you cube it, if done correctly, it WILL season.  Not as fast, and you gotta top cover it for a while (and get it off the ground), but it CAN and HAS been done by many, many members on here......


----------



## maple1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Don't forget airflow-room around all sides.


----------



## oldspark (Jul 22, 2013)

This site is full of dead horses.


----------



## oldspark (Jul 22, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Are you just now figuring that out??
> Bottom line is, wood stacked led in single rows will season faster, but when you got to maximize your space sometimes you gotta cube it. And when you cube it, if done correctly, it WILL season. Not as fast, and you gotta top cover it for a while (and get it off the ground), but it CAN and HAS been done by many, many members on here......


 There is a lot of things done by many many menbers on here that I want no part of.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 22, 2013)

oldspark said:


> I see we are beating a dead horse.
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/how-many-years-to-dry-when-stacked-in-wood-cube.110340/


That post was from June 2, just when I had started splitting.


----------



## oldspark (Jul 22, 2013)

So Scotty I have a question for you, and I am being serious, why do some of the very same people who stack in multiple rows give advice about the wood being stacked too tight for air flow, ran into some posts while doing a search. Both methods will reduce air flow to an extent.
"Stack your wood loose enough to let a mouse through but not enough for a cat to chase it"


----------



## Trilifter7 (Jul 22, 2013)

oldspark said:


> So Scotty I have a question for you, and I am being serious, why do some of the very same people who stack in multiple rows give advice about the wood being stacked too tight for air flow, ran into some posts while doing a search. Both methods will reduce air flow to an extent.
> "Stack your wood loose enough to let a mouse through but not enough for a cat to chase it"



I haven't been on here long but from most of the posts that I've read thru about that are directed to new or beginner burners who have no supply of wood. In those cases they are trying to burn there wood in the same year or soon after, requiring seasoning the wood as quickly as possible. But again you are neglecting 2 factors... 1. If you are far enough ahead then you don't need it to season in one year, or even two or three for that matter. 2. if you don't have the space to spread 27 cords  out in single rows in your yard... You do what you have to and make it fit. With 20+ cords C/S/S on hand you are certainly not in a hurry to burn that wood! So again, like Scotty said, get it off the ground and top covered and let it sit! It will be ready when you need it.


----------



## oldspark (Jul 22, 2013)

Some people will NEVER have the space for 2 or 3 years worth of wood, one of my point of this whole ordeal wat the advice given on here about how long it takes to dry wood. How many time have you seen a post talking about a site that says you can season some firewood in 6 months and peole cry bull shiit. So I was trying to make a point about such advice, if you dont have the room there are things (like scotty said) to help with drying in multiple rows.
If I was doing it that way I would rather have the top covering off the wood so the air could flow over the top fo the stack better.
Note that Scotty and BWS have a lot better stack job then the OP.


----------



## oldspark (Jul 22, 2013)

"But again you are neglecting 2 factors... 1. If you are far enough ahead then you don't need it to season in one year, or even two or three for that matter. 2. if you don't have the space to spread 27 cords  out in single rows in your yard... "
I am not neglecting any thing, if you dont have room for a lot of wood you need to get the wood dry quickly, especially when first starting out, I would rather have one or 2 years of dry wood then 3 or more years of wood that might not be the best, if you look through many of the posts on here you will see some of the issues of the multiple rows and drying.


----------



## maple1 (Jul 22, 2013)

oldspark said:


> There is a lot of things done by many many menbers on here that I want no part of.


 
I think that applies to life in general.


----------



## red oak (Jul 22, 2013)

oldspark said:


> Some people will NEVER have the space for 2 or 3 years worth of wood, one of my point of this whole ordeal wat the advice given on here about how long it takes to dry wood. How many time have you seen a post talking about a site that says you can season some firewood in 6 months and peole cry bull shiit. So I was trying to make a point about such advice, if you dont have the room there are things (like scotty said) to help with drying in multiple rows.
> If I was doing it that way I would rather have the top covering off the wood so the air could flow over the top fo the stack better.
> Note that Scotty and BWS have a lot better stack job then the OP.


 
Agree about the top covering, having left my main pile uncovered most of the time.  I wouldn't cover until a month or so out from the burning season.


----------



## oldspark (Jul 22, 2013)

red oak said:


> Agree about the top covering, having left my main pile uncovered most of the time. I wouldn't cover until a month or so out from the burning season.


 OK my bad, what I ment to say was have the top covering raised off of the wood to allow air flow over the top of the wood, not going to be as easy as just laying it on the top though.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 22, 2013)

oldspark said:


> Note that Scotty and BWS have a lot better stack job then the OP.


Hey, I resemble that remark.  Just because of no pallets on the bottom?   Note the hand sized slabular splits.  

The spaces between the splits do get greater over time as the wood dries.  I noticed that on the other stack I had to tune up.  I had another too-tall  3-row one that partially failed that I have to restack.  Stacking on somewhat hilly and uneven land isn't great either, and I stacked it in winter with a headlamp; 'nuf said.   

With the cube, I'm also trying to make it easier to extract 4 or 5 cords in the future while dropping in another tri-axle load of splits next to it in the next year or two.
I'm trying to do away with excessive wheel barrowing.

PS:  I count 35 cords.


----------



## oldspark (Jul 22, 2013)

"Hey, I resemble that remark. Just because of no pallets on the bottom? Note the hand sized slabular splits. "

Glad you have a sense of humour  , BWS stacks are better than Scotties also, I always learn something from these types of threads and this one is no different, been doing some searching on the net and have found some interesting posts about firewood drying. Some are very down to earth and personal results with wood drying.


----------

